# Big boobs or innocent look?



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

Is the theory true? If you don't have big boobs, you should dress innocent and wear flowers in your hair and stuff? Does the innocent look work? Just curious cause I think it works for alot of women I run into! They look cute!!! lol


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Biggest stereotype ever... lol


----------



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

Dude, it's trueeeeeeeeeeeeee. I heard it on MTV!


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

no.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So women with big boobs don't look innocent?


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

komorikun said:


> So women with big boobs don't look innocent?


Haha I know right? Clearly the OP hasn't watched much anime. A girl with big breasts can still look innocent. A girl with a smaller bust can still look like a "****". It depends on how the girl carries herself. If a small busted girl has a tramp stamp (tattoo on their lower back above their buttock), a tongue ring, a navel ring, really short shorts or a really short dress/skirt with stripper stilettos and an anklet and a see-through dress/top, does she look innocent to you?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

The OP is a _silly poopybutt_ and that's all there is to it.

I do think it's actually sometimes impossible to dress in the stereotypically cute/innocent shirts and dresses and stuff if you have a bigger bosom though
DAMMITO
but I mean that's a clotheshopping problem I blame THE STORES I GO TO
other than that lolzor


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I love big breasts, I cannot lie.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

: |


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Fake or real? I like real better.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Whir said:


> Fake or real? I like real better.


Does _anybody _like fake?


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

pita said:


> : |


Is that a sad face because of what I said about my love of big boobs? lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

phoenixwright said:


> I love big breasts, I cannot lie.


A couple weeks ago, she was wearing a shirt that didn't show off her cleavage and there were more dislikes than likes:lol

Here it is


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Selbbin said:


> Does _anybody _like fake?


Your right . Dumb question. Idk. Just bored over here.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

Urgh I hate the Skinny-no-boobed-innocent-flower-in-hair-look. URGH.

Women with big boobs are usually comical... Like this....






Horrific.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> A couple weeks ago, she was wearing a shirt that didn't show off her cleavage and there were more dislikes than likes:lol
> 
> Here it is


Yeah I saw that video. Did you get a load of her shirt? lol


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Whir said:


> Your right . Dumb question. Idk. Just bored over here.


Not really. Some people must, otherwise what would be the point? Apart from the obvious cosmetic reasons born from other needs than just vanity.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

@Selbbin, but you don't understand, we (women) are judged by our boob size everyday. Big boobs= hot, wanna bang. Small boobs= not hot enough, still kinda wanna bang though. yeah, rant over. :/


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

sanria22 said:


> @Selbbin, but you don't understand, we (women) are judged by our boob size everyday. Big boobs= hot, wanna bang. Small boobs= not hot enough, still kinda wanna bang though. yeah, rant over. :/


Do other women judge other women over it also?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

@rdrr. I'm not sure, I don't expect other women to have big chest or judge their sexiness by the size of their breasts. This is all from the opposite sex's exclamations of ohh big boobs are nice. Hm.. just look at Playboy mag.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I think your boobs shouldn't dictate what you wear completely. Maybe a little bit though... I mean, I can wear shirts my bigger-boobed sisters cannot... I have little boobs and usually dress kind of innocently I guess... I don't usually show cleavage, but I don't really have much, so even if I wear the lowest-cut shirt I own, you won't see much.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

sanria22 said:


> @rdrr. I'm not sure, I don't expect other women to have big chest or judge their sexiness by the size of their breasts. This is all from the opposite sex's exclamations of ohh big boobs are nice. Hm.. just look at Playboy mag.


So breast size is directly correlated with the amount of sex one gets? Are you sure? Well isn't most things that are bigger, deemed inherently better by society? Why get a 10 oz ketchup when you can go to Costco and get a 64oz tub? The theory is skewed as people will get ketchup regardless of the size. It's just some need a little, and some want a lot.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

rdrr, I understand boob size alone doesn't determine your sexual prowess, but in general big boobs are deemed more sexy with smaller as being "less sexy." In, you general don't hear guys saying, "I was too busy looking at her small breasts." It's just a fact of life and you move on, as a girl.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

sanria22 said:


> rdrr, I understand boob size alone doesn't determine your sexual prowess, but in general big boobs are deemed more sexy with smaller as being "less sexy." In, you general don't hear guys saying, "I was too busy looking at her small breasts." It's just a fact of life and you move on, as a girl.


You can say the same sentiments, with "tall dark and handsome".


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Some guys like smaller boobs better, I hear.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I took a **** last week. Sounds dumb? So is this topic. Seriously this is dumb. I like big boobs and don't care if a chick looks "innocent". Dear God OP.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Loveless said:


> I took a **** last week. Sounds dumb? So is this topic. Seriously this is dumb. I like big boobs and don't care if a chick looks "innocent". Dear God OP.


Thanks for that Loveless, now move along...


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Selbbin said:


> Thanks for that Loveless, now move along...


If you have a problem with me, PM me.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

sanria22 said:


> @Selbbin, but you don't understand, we (women) are judged by our boob size everyday. Big boobs= hot, wanna bang. Small boobs= not hot enough, still kinda wanna bang though. yeah, rant over. :/


That's the unfortunate perception, which is perpetuated by people assuming the stereotype is true because they feel the need to conform. It's a self-fulfilling prophecy, in a way. But the truth is different.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Loveless said:


> If you have a problem with me, PM me.


Thanks for that Loveless, now move along...


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Selbbin said:


> Thanks for that Loveless, now move along...


You are goign to have to do much better then that. You claim you are arrogant but I see no arrogance in you. I am dissapointed.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Loveless said:


> You are goign to have to do much better then that. You claim you are arrogant but I see no arrogance in you. I am dissapointed.


I'd bite but I'm not hungry.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Selbbin said:


> I'd bite but I'm not hungry.


Considering this is the Angry me talking I'll keep my mouth shut from now on so the real me doesn't have to suffer the consequences.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Hulk?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

MrGilligan said:


> Hulk?


I am seriously suddenly very depressed. To all i've hurt... please just hurt me back? All I want is to suffer. i beg for someone to make suffer. maybe then I'd be happy.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Loveless said:


> I am seriously suddenly very depressed. To all i've hurt... please just hurt me back? All I want is to suffer. i beg for someone to make suffer. maybe then I'd be happy.


Cheer up. this is a boob thread.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

The Hulk's a nice guy. A confusing guy, but nice.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Selbbin said:


> Cheer up. this is a boob thread.


You forgot, it's a BIG boob thread. :kma


----------



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

The Hulk hahha


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i find women who are really top heavy not that appealing. of course, they can't help it. i like the innocent look.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

large breasts increase the risk of suffocation by 10%


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

phoenixwright said:


> Is that a sad face because of what I said about my love of big boobs? lol


Just a general blank expression.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

andy1984 said:


> large breasts increase the risk of suffocation by 10%


I like living on the edge bro


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

The conclusion to the theory goes a little something like this: wear whatever the **** you want regardless of breast size.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I personally do think smaller women look more innocent but that's because I'm a pervert :twak


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

nervousman said:


> Is the theory true? If you don't have big boobs, you should dress innocent and wear flowers in your hair and stuff? Does the innocent look work? Just curious cause I think it works for alot of women I run into! They look cute!!! lol


 I don't know. I never really understood the obsession with humongous boobs. I mean, OK. If they're reasonably big, that's nice. As long as they're real (even if they're pendulous or floppy or saggy it's better than fake boobs, IMO). But really, a woman is more than a set of boobs. To me, a nice face, butt and legs is higher on the priority list.

Anyway. Innocent? I don't know if I'd classify it as "innocent" or not but I like the plain, ordinary, girl you'd see just anywhere look. She doesn't have to do anything special at all. Jeans and a plain shirt. No makeup? Fine with me. Perfect. Sometimes those kinds of women add little touches like flowers in their hair and that's fine too. It's attractive and not really overwrought. I don't know. I don't associate flowers with innocence. Just beauty and nature.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kinda funny I was a computer store. The girl clerk that was checking me out had a nice rack. I could see just a little cleavage. I choose not to stare. I kinda laid over and looked at a computer screen behind her. And she apologized to me for taking so long time. I think she thought I was getting bored.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

big bottoms


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

To22 said:


> I personally do think smaller women look more innocent but that's because I'm a pervert :twak


you and me both


----------

